# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چه دانشگاه هایی مقطع کارشناسی ارشد هواشناسی را دارند ؟

## imanfp

*سلام

من میخوام کنکور کارشناسی ارشد هواشناسی رو بدم

چطور میتونم متوجه بشم که چه دانشگاه هایی این رشته و زیر شاخه هاشو در این مقطع دارند ؟

سپاسگزارم ... خواهشا راهنمایی کنید*

----------


## imanfp

> *سلام
> 
> من میخوام کنکور کارشناسی ارشد هواشناسی رو بدم
> 
> چطور میتونم متوجه بشم که چه دانشگاه هایی این رشته و زیر شاخه هاشو در این مقطع دارند ؟
> 
> سپاسگزارم ... خواهشا راهنمایی کنید*


*سلام...یعنی کسی نیست پاسخ ما رو بده ؟*

----------


## imanfp

*ممنون میشم پاسخ دهید*

----------


## imanfp

*خواهشا یکی پاسخ بده
ممنونم*

----------


## reza77



----------


## imanfp

> 


*سلام داداش ممنونم ... میشه لطف کنید و لینک دانلودشو بدین تا دانلود کنم ؟
سپاسگزارم*  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## reza77

http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/ars...2-1-Ensani.pdf

----------

